

Delivering useful software - edw519
http://gojko.net/2008/04/28/delivering-useful-software/

======
michael_dorfman
Good article. It gets at one of the more difficult nuts to crack in Agile
development-- how to organize the project so as each iteration produces actual
business value to the end-user.

